
Ask HN: App that supports task boards, time tracking and a daily/weekly planner? - faizshah
I spent a few hours yesterday trying out a few productivity tools and none of them fit my needs.<p>I&#x27;m looking for something that supports time tracking like toggl. Has a daily&#x2F;weekly&#x2F;monthly planner where I can see upcoming due dates and today&#x27;s due dates (this is one of the reasons meistertask doesn&#x27;t fit my criteria). And supports a task board view (like trello or meistertask) so I can see what state tasks are in.<p>Also there&#x27;s some other annoyances like recurring tasks (e.g meeting task due every friday at 10) or blocking subtasks that I would like support for but it&#x27;s not critical.<p>Anybody know of anything like that?
======
j2bax
I think [https://www.teamwork.com/](https://www.teamwork.com/) covers most of
your check boxes if not all. It is a fairly powerful project management tool,
similar to Basecamp but with quite a few more features. I haven't used the
time tracking features included, but they do exist.

Our company uses a combination of Teamwork (for general project management and
task management) and Harvest for time tracking and invoicing.

~~~
faizshah
That's a pretty good app I tried it out right now. It's missing a kanban board
but that isn't a big deal since the task lists can be used for states. I think
the most important thing that's missing is scheduling time for a task instead
of just logging the time. Otherwise it's great!

------
TioSeuss
Hello, I was reading your post and I thought I'd share what my team and I have
been using.[https://jixee.me/](https://jixee.me/) Our work flow seems to be
working smoothly thus far and the beauty about using this tool is that these
guys actually listen to bugs and features we need implemented. So there
support is on the level! Any way check it out see if it works for you.

~~~
faizshah
Thanks for the suggestion.

I tried it out and it's a pretty great alternative to other task boards but
it's missing a daily/weekly/monthly planner which is a killer feature for me.
I will keep an eye on it though as it's a pretty nice app.

Is there a time logging system hiding somewhere in there?

~~~
TioSeuss
Yes, if you click on the message bubble on the lower right. They have a chat
client that allows you to directly speak with there team. I'm sure they would
appreciate that kind of feedback, to help improve the product. They have
always been very responsive with us.

------
uglysexy
Check out EPM Live [http://epmlive.com/products/work-
management/](http://epmlive.com/products/work-management/)
[http://epmlive.com/products/work-management/project-
manageme...](http://epmlive.com/products/work-management/project-management/)

It is a work & project management SaaS tool. it has a kanban planner and I
think it also has ability to schedule recurring tasks.

------
edimaudo
Nothing jumps to mind but search
[http://alternativeto.net/software/toggl/](http://alternativeto.net/software/toggl/)

------
tweplmr
I'm working on an app tailored for my business which has these features in
mind. Contact me via the email on my profile if you're interested in
discussing further.

------
jesseg17
Emacs Org-mode is fantastic at doing everything you mentioned.

~~~
faizshah
I'm looking for something more visual than Org, thanks for the suggestion
though.

------
sharemywin
Like a web version of ms project?

------
sharemywin
Is this for individual or team?

